# Fat deposits in urine



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

My dogs urine was tested recently and the vet commented on fat deposits that she saw in his urine sample? Does this mean anything or is he just getting to much fat in his diet?:usa:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Fat droplets are commonly seen in dog's urine. I don't think it has anything to do with your dog getting too much fat in his diet. Unless your guy is over weight (even lean dogs can have fat droplets in their urine) I wouldn't worry about it at all :thumb:


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

He's not fat, 54 lbs Aussie, full sized, but the vet asked if he had lost weight? He has been on all raw for about four month, before that I had to give a little kibble to keep his stool hard. But with everyone's help I tweaked him and all raw, I thought maybe he was having a weird thing going on. He did loose a little weight during the first few months because I had to cut his meals down.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like a normal healthy dog to me :thumb: 

Keep up the good work!


----------

